# How easily can I stream Netflix w/ my 922 receiever? ...



## speedmaster (Nov 28, 2006)

I just got the 922 receiver and I guess at least part of it is Wi-Fi because of the Sling adapter and functionality.

This morning I ordered a Panasonic Blu-Ray player (http://bit.ly/fza66V). I figured I would hard wire it to my router so we can stream Netflix content to our main TV.

But then I wondered, as the 922 already has at least some Wi-Fi capabilities, is there any way to stream Netflix via the 922 receiver, without even hooking up the Blu-Ray player?

Thanks in advance!

Chris


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

Nope.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

WiFi capability is not a part of 922, neither Netflix's client.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

_Moving to the 922 forum..._


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

speedmaster said:


> I just got the 922 receiver and I guess at least part of it is Wi-Fi because of the Sling adapter and functionality.
> 
> This morning I ordered a Panasonic Blu-Ray player (http://bit.ly/fza66V). I figured I would hard wire it to my router so we can stream Netflix content to our main TV.
> 
> ...


With out a browser I don't think so.......:alterhase I seem to remember reading or hearing that the 922 was suppose to have one.......!pepsi! not......

:icon_band


----------

